# Cutting drywall



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

I found four drywall cutting tools with my google search. Wallboarder's Buddy, Ezrip, Blade runner and Quick cut tools from jolly old England. Does any body have experience with these and know which is the best one. Two of them are simmilar and the other two quite different. Prices go from 30 Pounds = $45 to $90


----------



## Branden (May 10, 2010)

I don't have any experience with any of the tools you mention. Are you opposed to using a utility knife and a drywall saw? These two simple cheap tools got me through a lot of drywalling.


----------



## ews (May 12, 2010)

Why would you buy tools from England??? There are some good online places in the US where you would not have to pay an arm and a leg for shipping. Personally I like ordering tools off Ebay. Can get them really cheap and you can usually find a seller in the area.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Drywall T-square, stanley utility knife, drywall saw( handsaw, keyhole, etc.) . That's all you need. No need to reinvent the wheel here.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The tools you're looking at are for ripping sheets lengthwise. I don't think I'd spend upwards of $90 for a tool that you can use a utility knife to accomplish the same thing. Chalk a line the length of the board, score with knife, and snap. Then cut through the back paper. Pro hangers just use the utility knife hooked to their tape measure to rip sheets. There's a bit of a learning curve though so the chalk line is easier for the novice. Plus if your piece runs a bit out of square, you can account for that and chalk the line accordingly....


----------



## alanmor (Jun 4, 2010)

Utility knife man, it all u need and a t-square


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ripping lengthwise can be a pain.I like the t square with the slots in it for your knife at 1/8 intervals.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

turbo4 said:


> Ripping lengthwise can be a pain.I like the t square with the slots in it for your knife at 1/8 intervals.


You need to look at the posting dates. You are digging up very old posts.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

rjniles said:


> You need to look at the posting dates. You are digging up very old posts.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X606F using Tapatalk


Yea i see that, new to the forum.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

rjniles said:


> You need to look at the posting dates. You are digging up very old posts.


I was curious why this keeps happening. I thought maybe people were doing Google searches and then finding and replying to old posts. But now I think there's a different reason. Scroll down below until you find the Recommended Reading. Look at the dates of those posts. Why the hell is the forum itself directing people to 10 year old posts??? I mean I know the answer, but I think it's caused a bunch of confused threads.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

What does it matter how old the post is. If someone is having the same problem today they need answers to the same questions. Site mods can always delete old posts if htey want.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

turbo4 said:


> What does it matter how old the post is. If someone is having the same problem today they need answers to the same questions.


Yeah I agree. It's not really an issue for general discussion. The problem is sometimes people are talking to the OP as if they were still active in the conversation. But adding to the recorded conversation for reference is still a good idea in my book.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

jeffnc said:


> I was curious why this keeps happening. I thought maybe people were doing Google searches and then finding and replying to old posts.


I have noticed a lot of these replies are from new members with one post. Figuring the forum is paying the big bucks to Google to have traffic directed here.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

I have a BladeRunner. It's a great tool. I wish I'd discovered it earlier. While it does a great job on your normal straight right-angle to the edge cuts that you'd normally use the drywall square for, it excels if you have to cut some other shaped or angled line.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

SPS-1 said:


> I have noticed a lot of these replies are from new members with one post. Figuring the forum is paying the big bucks to Google to have traffic directed here.


That is just generic spam, usually with links. But you don't need to dig up old posts to do that.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

flyingron said:


> I have a BladeRunner. It's a great tool.


Looks interesting, it could come in handy. I realized it must be set up on sawhorses, and I do most of my cuts on the floor (driveway, whatever.) They say it cuts your time in half, but that doesn't count hauling the sawhorses and setting them up, which is significant when I'm just on a job installing one or two pieces of drywall.


----------

